# PLUM CRAZY CALL.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a open reed call made from Plum tree. Very versitile reed, Love these open reeds. $20.00 to your door. Enjoy Rick


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking call

you do some plum crazy amazing work


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking little call !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice and simple with clean lines. I like


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool! Nice work.


----------

